# Ideas for a predator tank



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I am looking at setting a small predator tank. The tank is a 9 gal BioUbe so it is a taller cylinder style tank. Heats, filtered, planted. 
I am looking for a small predatory fish or two that can happily live in this tank for a few months while I can get a new bigger home set up. I am looking at fish that can be used to cull out deformed fry from my breeding. I know many people say use clove oil. Well I rather have the culled fry serve a purpose than just be killed and tossed.
So I am taking suggestions on what may work. I would like to eventually set up a nice 20-30 gallon tank for these predatory fish, but that will be sometime in the future(if my breeding takes off well a few months). Any suggestions would be helpful at this point.

If it can't work it can't work.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

No, a nine gal is to small for any predator. 

What fish do you plan on breeding?


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

nicolaas said:


> No, a nine gal is to small for any predator.
> 
> What fish do you plan on breeding?


If you get it small, you can keep it in the 9 gallon for a month or two....but I wouldn't recommend that.

I agree, you are going to need at least something like a 55 gallon to hold a nice predator...and that would be one or two at most.

Ideally if you want a nice community with the predator I'd go over 100 gallons.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

You could try a crayfish, I have a white one that happily puts anything I put in her tank. Shes very interesting too c:

Ive personally never feed her fry though I know theyll eat fish they can catch.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You could try a mediumish freshwater puffer fish in 20-30 gallons. I think most fish will eat small fry though, maybe medium sized rainbowfish?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The BiUbe doesn't have a big enough footprint for a crayfish. It is tall and narrow. 

I'd just wait to get a bigger tank.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I do want to get a nice 30 gallon or so, which is why I was looking for small predators
I have been researching and looking at Dwarf Pike Cichlids actually. 
Of course I don't plan on purchasing any predators or making any plans for at least a month of more. 
For those wondering what I am breeding, I am breeding bettas. There is always the possibility of deformities, and such.
With the tail types I am looking at breeding there is a high chance for the first generation or two.


----------

